# Introducing Ms Diamond



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

OMG!!! She is such a sweetheart! Look at those eyes!
[attachment=47923:W_IMG_6822.jpg]


It's not easy to get pictures of her. She's busy exploring and doesn't quite know what to think about the camera.
[attachment=47924:W_IMG_6805.jpg]

I tried to introduce her to my dogs, one at a time, but she's so afraid, and my dogs are so excited. I've separated them to give them all time to calm down and then will try it again. 

My heart just breaks for her owners. They loved her; it was obvious in the note she wrote about Diamond. Letting her go wasn't easy, but they love her enough to do what they feel is best for her. Isn't love a powerful thing!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

She's adorable, Lynne. I'm so glad you were able to help her and her parents out. You're a real peach!!


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Best wishes for Ms. Diamond. She's precious.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWW, what a sweetheart. I feel really bad for the couple  & I hope Ms Diamond gets adjusted to her new surroundings & temp family real fast. I'm so glad she's safe with you now.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

oh what a little darling! .. My heart breaks though for the couple... how terribly hard that must have been to say good bye to her!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, I still have goose bumps. Way to go, Lynne.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

OMG! she is a little love-doll! :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OHhh, gosh.... such a myriad of emotions... sadness for the owners... sadness for Diamond's loss ... happy she is in a safe and warm place now... grateful for you to have come to her rescue ... 

She is darling ... I hope for the very best for her. My heart just breaks for her owners .....


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh, she is such a sweet beautiful little girl. And you're so right about those eyes!! :wub: and


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

The poor baby is probably so confused! She's such a pretty girl. Thank you so much for taking this baby in! I feel so sad for them all. What a hard thing to go through.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

That's awesome of you Lynne, she looks like a very sweet girl!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

This really is heartbreaking. I'm glad she's there with you and I hope things go smooth for this girl. 
Please keep us updated on how's she's doing.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Feb 5 2009, 09:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=720311


> OHhh, gosh.... such a myriad of emotions... sadness for the owners... sadness for Diamond's loss ... happy she is in a safe and warm place now... grateful for you to have come to her rescue ...
> 
> She is darling ... I hope for the very best for her. My heart just breaks for her owners .....[/B]


Sher took the words right out of my mouth. I am so happy that she is with you Lynn. Did the owners ever say that they were going to get her back after the weather warmed some?


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

What a sweet. sweet face! Someone is going to get a wonderful little friend. :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwww she is so adorable :wub:  :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (KAG @ Feb 5 2009, 09:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=720304


> Aww, I still have goose bumps. Way to go, Lynne.
> xoxoxoxo[/B]



So do I. Not only goose bumps, but tears in my eyes, for all involved.

Thanks Lynne!! You rock :rockon: 

What a little angel she is. Wow, and what an angel you are. :smootch: 

Prayers continue for the owners, Diamond, and you.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

diamond is such a little sweetheart. She loves to cuddle. She's not quite sure how to take all my dogs though. I wish I didn't have to work tomorrow so that I could spend more time with all of them. My dogs are anxious to check out the new baby, and I'm sure she's feeling very overwhelmed. Hubby has come home. He has such a way with the animals. I'm admiring Steve and Deb all the more.


----------



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

Awww what a sweetheart. I too feel so badly for her parents. How heartbreaking. Thank you for taking this little one in during her time of need, and letting this couple get to a warmer shelter.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

What a precious girl :wub:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh Lynne - Ms. Diamond :wub: is a darling little jewel! How heartbreaking for her parents to have to give her up, but I'm glad she's with you and know that she'll be safe and content with you until she finds a new furever home. :crying: :bysmilie:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Diamond is just that, a true Diamond....and you are awesome for giving her just a warm and loving home.

I missed the story about her owners...that must have been sad. But you are giving Diamond a very happy ending :grouphug:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

She is beautiful Lynne :wub: You are a kind and caring person. :wub:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I feel so sorry for the people who had to give her up, but it's wonderful that you were able to help.


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

All I can say is a very very heartfelt "thank you". :heart: 

The world of rescue is a heartbreaking, uplifting, frustrating, and immensely rewarding place.
Thank you to you, Lynne, and to all who are involved in ANY way in ANY rescue.

Bless you all!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Feb 5 2009, 09:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=720374


> diamond is such a little sweetheart. She loves to cuddle. She's not quite sure how to take all my dogs though. I wish I didn't have to work tomorrow so that I could spend more time with all of them. My dogs are anxious to check out the new baby, and I'm sure she's feeling very overwhelmed. Hubby has come home. He has such a way with the animals. I'm admiring Steve and Deb all the more.[/B]


Thanks Lynn for your help (as well as the pointer to this thread, which I had completely missed). We've found that animals have a tremendous capacity for adjustment. We did have a little more trouble when we first started this, but basically now all our regulars are pretty used to the comings and goings. It has even helped our little grouch Max, who is a little less grouchy now with the new comers than he used to be. A little growling or barking is normal and just how they work it out the slighly adjusted pecking order.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

What a sweet little face. I know it must have been VERY hard for them to decide to give her up. Since they are elderly, I bet she was a cuddly companion. Lynne, thanks for taking her in. I would think it will be very easy to find her a home by your description and it looks like they took good care of her.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Lynn, may I ask... how old is she?


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwwww what a sweet little girl Diamond is :wub: 
I do feel for her original owners and it must have been so hard for them to make such a difficult yet loving decision, bless their hearts, they are going to miss that sweet little baby  
Thank you Lynne for being an angel :grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Feb 6 2009, 09:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=720555


> Lynn, may I ask... how old is she?[/B]


She's 3, or will be in May. Things are much better today. Diamond is actually comfortable around Angel, and I saw her tentatively sniffing at Maggie, the lab. She'll be okay.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Feb 6 2009, 02:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=720634


> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Feb 6 2009, 09:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=720555





> Lynn, may I ask... how old is she?[/B]


She's 3, or will be in May. Things are much better today. Diamond is actually comfortable around Angel, and I saw her tentatively sniffing at Maggie, the lab. She'll be okay.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Gosh, she's cute! She reminds me of Kallie... Kallie was born in May... so was Catcher ... Hmmmm !!! It's so tempting to put in an app.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Lynn,

Diamond is a real beauty. Thank you so much for helping her and former Mom and Dad. I'm sure that precious little one will find a forever home real fast.


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Ditto to what everyone has said. She's so lucky to have you, Lynn.


----------



## Grandma Rose (Feb 7, 2009)

> OMG!!! She is such a sweetheart! Look at those eyes!
> [attachment=47923:W_IMG_6822.jpg]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I am just catching up on some threads!! Lynn - this is a great thing to do!! She looks like such a sweetie!!


----------



## tigerpawswhit (Aug 7, 2008)

I have been anxiously awaiting a post about this little girl! I don't know how in the world I missed it!!!! I hope she finds a home VERY soon (I'm sure she will) because if she doesn't I may just have to take her myself. LOL! Gosh she is just a doll :wub: I'm sure her parents are having a hard time with their decision, but hopefully it was for the best. Good Luck Lynne!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

She is just precious! You're a god send Lynne.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh my! What a sweet face! :wub: She'll be romping with the others soon enough.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

what a little sweetheart! And bless you for taking care of this sweet baby!!


----------



## Lisa123 (Dec 16, 2008)

*i want her*! i have been searching rescue sites for a maltese companion for Mia! she looks a lot like my girl!!!

you're so wonderful for taking her in!


----------

